# Need help for two GSD's



## LindaMK4

I have a friend in Ma. that is in a awful situation. Her neighbor was killed just recently (the wife had passed away a year or two ago) so now the two GSD's are without a family. There is an investigation going on as they believe the husband was murdered, so she has been going to the home to feed the dogs, but she raises dogs herself so can not take them. Can anyone here give me information of a local rescue group or someplace that can help with the dogs? If I lived closer I would take them myself, but I am in Wyoming. I have information about the dogs if that helps. They are beautiful dogs, she sent me pictures - one female and one male. Any information would be greatly appreciated. The police who are investigating the crime have told her she will have a hard time finding anyone to take them. :frown2:


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

Please contact the German Shepherd Rescue of New England.


----------



## Muntazir

Do you have pictures? I might know someone who may be interested.


----------



## Jessdubsss

How old? Good with dogs? Etc. love more info! I’m in the market for another pup and would be open to a rehomed dog


----------



## Fodder

Jessdubsss said:


> How old? Good with dogs? Etc. love more info! I’m in the market for another pup and would be open to a rehomed dog


2yr old thread. OP appears no longer active as well.


----------

